# help oil inside throttle body * pic *



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have noticed some grease and dirt building up around the throttle body clamp and decided to clean it up, remove it and check the condition of the throttle body. Well I noticed some oil pooled inside the throttle body and oil inside the intercooler outlet tube. 

About 10k miles ago the computer put out some codes and I checked the engine and heard some air hissing noises from the top of the engine. I took it into the shop and had my valve cover replaced apparently it turned out to be some sort of pcv leaking unmetered air into the intake im not exactly 100% about the repair thats all the tech wrote on the notes. Anyways im sort of confused about the pcv I have read the cruze has two. One is located in the valve cover and another in some sort of air charge bypass pipe. 

Im wondering if a plugged pcv is causing pressure to buildup in the crankcase. Any ideas I can bring up to my service agent tomorrow ?



Besides the oil the TB is clean as a whistle after 115k miles.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I had this same problem but had maybe 3X's the oil in mine.. I cleaned a lot out before I took this pic..


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I plan on replacing the pcv in the air charge bypass pipe I just need to find a part number for it.


----------



## SeanKruze (May 15, 2013)

In my experience some oil is normal especially with a turbocharger. The pcv system ( or positive crankcase vent system ) is designed to send oil vapor into the intake to be burned rather than vented to the atmosphere. A turbocharger increases pressure in the crankcase under boost conditions and causes more oil vapor to be sent into the intake. Also the turbocharger seals also can seep a slight amount of oil into the intake. As long as you are not having to add oil on a regular basis, like say a quart every 2000 miles or less, everything should be working properly. I am not sure what GM considers excessive oil consumption for warranty purposes but i know Chrysler's position used to be a quart in 500 miles was excessive. Now that's alot of oil!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for the response. Yes so far everything I have read about this small amount of oil in the TB could be considered normal and nothing to be concerned about. I will definetly keep checking the TB every so often. I have never been low on oil or even noticed a decrease between oil changes. I still would like to replace the pcv tube.


----------

